# Fuse Box Cover



## FtLaudGTO (Apr 5, 2007)

Okay, I was wondering if anyone out there is experiencing the same problem I have. I removed the fuse box cover in the inside of the car to install my V1 radar detector. The clip on the right side of the door broke off and now it wont stay secure and it rattles. I ordered a new one, same thing. Broken clip. Is this a common problem or did I just do something stupid?


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

looks like you broke some of the plastic off that the clip "holds onto"? That cant good. If that is true not sure what to tell ya?:confused


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Lining that cover up can be a pain -- but this is the first time I've heard of one breaking. Best thing to do is to buy another one from a junkyard. Got to http://www.clevelandpickapart.com and see if they've got one. I'm pretty sure they do.


----------



## 1badbrazen (Apr 8, 2007)

ya pickapart rocks  i live like 15 minutes from them ,weird how that broke because i dunno how many times i took mine on and off no problems 

but ya pm 

pick_a_part


----------

